# mp3 vs. cd player



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Whats everybodys personal favorite for their e caller, mp3 or cd player? Pros and Cons? Going to build one before spring, already have the radio shack 100w powerhorns, just trying to decide which way to go. Also what guage speaker wire would work best for the 100w speakers? I never really got into car sound systems in high school so all this is new to me.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

We just built an E-caller yesterday. 280 watt pioneer amp, with 2 6x9 car speakers in water resitant boxes. as for an mp3 or a cd, i never really tried a cd player yet, but the only thing i can think of that would be bad with cd's is the risk of them skipping.. the cd's are good because u can get a longer playtime out of them... usually an hour i think, where as an mp3 will be around 7 minz. i played music with my e-caller, but not any snow goose sounds yet. im guessing they play for 7 minz. and then you'd prolly get a dead time of about 3 seconds before they repeat themselves. ( please correct me if im wrong) that would be the only thing negative about the mp3. and that cd's have better quality. but i'm sure they're pretty close.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

An MP3 is a condensed sound file - if you have the right speakers/sounds you can tell the difference vs. a CD.

In other words, I prefer CD. My .02

Explaining the compression and loss of quality:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MP3


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

How about speaker wire? What guage?


----------



## T0MCHANDLER (Mar 5, 2009)

Many MP3 players can play .WAV files (same as on a CD) but they take up alot more room on the hard drive. Both options will leave a gap between tracks, the length of which will vary with brand. IMO the best reason to look to MP3 players is battery life. A CD player uses alot of its power consumption to spin that big disk. It is not a problem to throw an extra set of batteries in the blind box, but I have seen cd players burn through 5 to 6 sets on a week long hunt in cold conditions.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I definitely will take a MP3 player over any CD player to the field every day. The amount of quality loss vs the durability of a MP3 player is not supported to me.
With winds,humidity and low temperatures your chances of hearing any quality loss in the field would be minimal.

Some one all ready mentioned battery consumption for the CD player.
My 2 cents worth..


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

I use an I-pod for my caller. Lasts a long time on a charge, plus if the battery does get low I put an accessory plug in my caller so I can plug it in. Plus you don't have to carry a bunch of CD's in the field just hit a button to change tracks.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

it doesn't really matter what gauge speaker wire u use. i think i got like 18 gauge going into 24 gauge, and then to the speakers.... blaring some skid row with it as we speak!!!! blowing dust off the window sills!!!!!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

With all the dust and what not. CDs and CD players accumulate so much dust and grit inside of them no matter how much you baby them. I preferr a MP3 for this reason. No dirt or dust issues at all!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

shooteminthelips said:


> With all the dust and what not. CDs and CD players accumulate so much dust and grit inside of them no matter how much you baby them. I preferr a MP3 for this reason. No dirt or dust issues at all!


For what it's worth, I've got a CD ecaller that has been used a ton for 6 years....no dust issues. Just don't build a box that lets anything in.

New CD players keep the CD internal so dust isn't an issue.

My .02


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I will say that Chris uses his equipement harder than anybody I have ever met. His first one, which he still uses today, looks abused but has never failed us in the field. One thing to look at for your battery life is that the batteries in MP3's go very fast. If you are in a field you will have to change them quit often (sometimes in the heat of the momment). I use a battery from a boat. I can use that thing for a week before I have to recharge. Batteries for a MP3 are a pain, and a extra cost. Recharging your battery saves you $ in the long run. Plus batteries freeze when it cold and you don't get the performance you would want from cold batteries.

CD all the way for me! I have made 2 now and all are CD players that are MP3 adaptable. Best of both worlds, but if I had to make another one tomorrow it would be CD player for sure!

Just my :2cents:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't hunt snows, but I do use an electronic sometimes for predators. Predators respond well when it is cold. When it get real cold a tape is worthless, a CD is better, but the MP3 is much better. Can't tell you much else. My MP3 uses two rechargable AAA. I can make ten sets in a day and the batteries are still up.


----------



## busdriver (Feb 26, 2009)

be sure to try the snow sounds before you hit the field, i tried the 6x9's and had distoprtion problems with the higher tones and sounds. :eyeroll: had to turn volume down half way to solve problem, now i have powerhorns no more problems.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

I can run my MP-3 all day and some more on one AAA rechargable battery


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

my mp3 is an internal battery. u just charge it with a wall charger or on the computer. it's lasts aprox. 15 hours.


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

Tom Chandler said" A CD player uses alot of its power consumption to spin that big disk. It is not a problem to throw an extra set of batteries in the blind box, but I have seen cd players burn through 5 to 6 sets on a week long hunt in cold conditions."

I just bring two jumper packs with out in the field, and never have a prob with batterys going dead. plug the callers in to the supplied 12v cigarette lighter 

My horns from radio shack sound like crap, no lows, any ideas for new ones?


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

I got marine speakers from E-Tronics.com. They sound great. The pick up the highs and lows.


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

Are they loud enough? and which model?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I'm going to be running a mp3 this spring, a cd deck just doesn't make sense to me because of the mud and water. To each their own I guess.


----------

